# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة > الديكور >  غرف نوم تحففففففه للكبار والصغار........

## مي مؤمن

نبدأ بالصغنين القطاقيط الحلوين

----------


## مي مؤمن

ودول كمان 




















































ويارب تكون عجبتكم

----------


## مي مؤمن

ودلوقتي علشان الكبار ما يزعلوش خصصلنلهم شوية اوض نوم تجننن

----------


## مي مؤمن

ودول كمان يلا شوية اوض نوم عجببببببببببب 
صلي على الرسول الكريم واتفرج 









































  أتمنى اني اكون وفقت في اختياراتي   
 وتقبلوا خالص امنياتي بغرف نوم جميلة في بيوتكو

----------


## عروسة جديدة

ايه الجمال ده الله جميل جدا 
شكرا علي المجهود الرائع ده

----------


## zizoYAzizo

جميله جدا الصور 



بس دى افرضى بتقلب كتير اروح واقع فى الميه كده  ::

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم

عليه الصلاة والسلام ..


بجد بجد حلوين تسلم ايدك يا مي .. عجبوني جدا ..

بارك الله فيكِ...

----------


## مي مؤمن

> ايه الجمال ده الله جميل جدا 
> شكرا علي المجهود الرائع ده


شكرا يا عروسه ويارب تبقى عروسه على طول شكرا لمرك الجميل دة

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

*ايه الجمال ده ؟؟ روعه والله .. فى اول الموضوع قلت ايه ده ؟؟ غرف نوم اطفال وبناتي كمان  

بس لما نزلت تحت شوية .. عجبتني الصور .. بجد تسلم ايدك ..*

----------


## حبك خيال

يسلمو ايديكي يا قمر على الغرف الجميله دي

ان شاء الله اولادي في المستقبل هاعملهم غرف كده
واملاها لعب 
وانا اللي هالعب بيها
هاهاهاهاهاهاها

وليا بقى هاختار الغرفه المائيه دي
الواحد حتى لما يحب يفوق موش لازم يقوم من مكانه  الميه ديليفري

ميرسي يا قمر

----------


## mshmsha

بصراحة مووووووووووووووووووت كلهم يجننو

----------


## ابن البلد

غرف نوم تجنن يا مي بس أنا همنع يوسف وبوسي يشفوهم لحسن يشبطوا ولا حاجة  ::

----------


## مي مؤمن

> جميله جدا الصور 
> 
> 
> 
> بس دى افرضى بتقلب كتير اروح واقع فى الميه كده


دة انت يا زيزو بقى مش بتتقلب دة انت بتمشي وانت نايم ههههههههههه طيب ابقى خلي بالك من نفسك لحسن تلاقي نفسك تاني يوم نايم عند الجيران مرسي على مرورك وتعليقك يا زيزو

----------


## مي مؤمن

> السلام عليكم
> 
> عليه الصلاة والسلام ..
> 
> 
> بجد بجد حلوين تسلم ايدك يا مي .. عجبوني جدا ..
> 
> بارك الله فيكِ...


مرسي ايمرالد على مرورك ومشاركتك الحلوة حبيبتي

----------


## مي مؤمن

> *ايه الجمال ده ؟؟ روعه والله .. فى اول الموضوع قلت ايه ده ؟؟ غرف نوم اطفال وبناتي كمان * 
> 
> *بس لما نزلت تحت شوية .. عجبتني الصور .. بجد تسلم ايدك ..*


مرسي يا رحال على مرورك وانا مبسوطه انهم عجبوبوا حضرتك وشكرا لمشاركتك الطيفه دي

----------


## مي مؤمن

> يسلمو ايديكي يا قمر على الغرف الجميله دي
> 
> ان شاء الله اولادي في المستقبل هاعملهم غرف كده
> واملاها لعب 
> وانا اللي هالعب بيها
> هاهاهاهاهاهاها
> 
> وليا بقى هاختار الغرفه المائيه دي
> الواحد حتى لما يحب يفوق موش لازم يقوم من مكانه الميه ديليفري
> ...


ماشي بس اعملي حسباك انك تنامي بالمايو تقومي من النوم تضربي غطس على طووووووول مرسي حبيتي حبك خيال على مرورك ومشاركتك الحلوة دي

----------


## مي مؤمن

> بصراحة مووووووووووووووووووت كلهم يجننو



مرسي يا مشمشه حبيبتي على مرورك ومشاركتك



> غرف نوم تجنن يا مي بس أنا همنع يوسف وبوسي يشفوهم لحسن يشبطوا ولا حاجة


مرسي يا ابن البلد واحنا عيننا ليوسف وبوسي نوصلهم الاوض لغاية عندهم بس ما نوصلهاش للدرجادي يعني  :: شكرا على مشاركتك الحلوة

----------


## boukybouky

إيه ده كده أهالينا ضحكوا علينا بقي  :Confused: 

ليه مش كان عندي غرفة كده و انا صغيرة!!!!

يعني يا مي لازم تفكرينا 

بس مجموعة حلوة اوي بجد ما شاء الله 

تسلم إيدك يا قمر و في إنتظار مجموعاتك الجميلة دوماً

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## florensa

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

لالالالالالالا كدة حرررررررررررررررررررررام بصراحة

انا كدة مش هنام انهاردة اروح انام على اية بقا اللى فى الاوضة عندى دا مش سرير

حرام عليكى يا مى دا تعقيد يابنتى

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تقبلى تحياتى

فلورنســــــــــــــــــا*

----------


## مي مؤمن

> إيه ده كده أهالينا ضحكوا علينا بقي 
> 
> ليه مش كان عندي غرفة كده و انا صغيرة!!!!
> 
> يعني يا مي لازم تفكرينا 
> 
> بس مجموعة حلوة اوي بجد ما شاء الله 
> 
> تسلم إيدك يا قمر و في إنتظار مجموعاتك الجميلة دوماً
> ...


معلش يا بوكي انتي يعني كبرتي مانتي لسه صغنونه اهو هبعتلك وحدة ولا يهمك معلش وقتها ماما وبابا مكنوش يعرفوا ان في زيهم .
شكرا لمرورك الجميل يا بوكي منوراني يا حبيبتي

----------


## ريـم

حلوين أوي يا مي .. 
في بتوع الصغيريين لقيت نفسي بأبتسم و أنا بأشوفهم بالذات الي فيهم ورد ..
تحياتي..

----------


## مي مؤمن

> حلوين أوي يا مي .. 
> في بتوع الصغيريين لقيت نفسي بأبتسم و أنا بأشوفهم بالذات الي فيهم ورد ..
> تحياتي..


*مرسي يا ريمو يا حبي انتي عسل والله يا ريم ابعتلك وحدة اول ما تنجحي شدي حيلك يلا
مرسي يا قمر على مرورك الجميل
تحياتي*

----------


## ahmssobh

غرف نوم تجنن مشكووووووووووووووووور

----------


## محمد طرباى

تحفة يا مى 
اشكرك على زووقك العالى 
تقبلى تحياااااتى العاطرة 
محمد طرباى

----------


## هامى

ماشاء الله مجموعه تحفه وتعقد

----------


## bedo_ic

صور رائعة وجميلة
تحياتى
بيدووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## ميمة اسلام

تحفة بجد يامي 
تسلم ايدك ياقمري 
مجموعة رائعة 
في امان اللخ

----------


## مي مؤمن

*



			
				غرف نوم تجنن مشكووووووووووووووووور
			
		

شكرا لمرورك الكريم تحياتي لك





			
				تحفة يا مى 
اشكرك على زووقك العالى 
تقبلى تحياااااتى العاطرة 
محمد طرباى
			
		

أشكرك اخي محمد طرباى على زوقك ومرورك الاجمل
تحياتي لك





			
				ماشاء الله مجموعه تحفه وتعقد
			
		

اخي هامي
اشكرك على تعليقك الرقيق
تحياتي لك*

----------


## مي مؤمن

*



			
				صور رائعة وجميلة
تحياتى
بيدووووووووووووووووووو
			
		

بيدووووووووووووو 
دكتور عمرو مرسي يا فندم لحضورك وتعليقك الرقيق
تحياتي لك





			
				تحفة بجد يامي 
تسلم ايدك ياقمري 
مجموعة رائعة 
في امان اللخ
			
		

ميمه حبيبتي 
بجد مرسي على تعليقك الجميل والرقيق الي زيك يا قمر
تحياتي لك*

----------


## samar111

جميل اووووووووووووووي كل الصور 
الله بجد
سمر

----------


## *شهد*

سلامو عليكو
أوض نوم القطاقيط  ::  روعه روعه روعه
بجد
كلهم حلوين
عرض رائع جدا جدا جدا

تقديرى
*شهد*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
الغالية...مي..



فظيعة يا بنتي..بجد التشكيلة رهيبة رهيبة...تجننننننننننننننننننن...
و هي دي اوض القطاقيط العساسيل الكتاكيت..طيب انا كتكوتة عسولة قطقوطة...و عاوزة أوضة من دول 

معلش سؤال يعني...


لو واحد بيمشي و هو نايم..ايه مصيره ؟؟؟

المجموعة جنان يا مي بجد...و ذوقك تحفففففة..تسلم ايدك يا قمر...

ودي و حبي...


*

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
فعلا غرف نوم تفتح النفس على النوم 
بس كدا محدش هيروح الشغل ولايشوف وراه ايه هههههههه
السرير اللى فى وسط الميه دا غريب قوى يعنى اللى عنده ارق يرمى نفسه فى الميه ولا ايه ؟ ههههههه
شكراً على الاختيار الراقى جدا 
والى لقاء

----------


## stopwatch

رائعة واكثر من رائعة

مشكورة علي النقل 

بس ياتري هي السراير دي بيناموا فيها ولا بيتفرجوا عليها

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## مي مؤمن

*



			
				جميل اووووووووووووووي كل الصور 
الله بجد
سمر
			
		

سمر حبيبتي وجودك هو الي جميل 
تحياتي لك*

----------


## الفراشة

ايه الجمال والروعه دى

تحفه تجنن تسلمى بجد على اختياراتك 
الجميله اوى دى

----------

